# Pioneer A05 Brenner brennt nicht!



## BSA (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe seit langer Zeit ein Problem, nach einem neuaufsetzen meines Rechners brennt mein Brenner nun nicht mehr. Er hat damals irgendwann auch schonmal nicht funktioniert, da hat es aber ein Kumpel von mir geschaft. Einfach neuen Aspi Treiber installiert, und gut war. Nun hilft das aber nichts. Hatte jemand vielleicht das gleiche Problem und kann mir irgendie nen Tipp geben wie ich ihn wieder zum laufen bringen könnte?!

Ich wäre euch sehr Dankbar, weil ich irgendwann mal wieder brennen möchte....


----------



## BSA (6. Oktober 2004)

Kann mir wirklich keiner Helfen?


----------



## kasper (6. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht liegt es an der Brennersoftware. Hast du auch alle nötigen Updates für die Brennersoftware gemacht? Zum Beispiel bei einen Kumpel von mir, brennt der DVD-Brenner erst ab Nero 6. Mit der älteren Nero Version konnte er auch nicht brennen.


----------



## BSA (6. Oktober 2004)

An der Software liegt es denke ich nciht, die hatte ich vorher auch als er schonmal funktioniert hat....


----------



## kasper (6. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht hat dir dein Kumpel nicht nur den aspi-Treiber installiert.
Probier es mal aus: Lade dir die neueste Version einer Brennsoftware als Demo runter. Falls es immer noch nicht funktioniert, dann hast du eine Fehlerquelle weniger.


----------

